

Orc - a novel language for distributed and concurrent programming - alrex021
http://orc.csres.utexas.edu/

======
alrex021
"Orc in 15 Minutes" tutorial

<http://orc.csres.utexas.edu/tutorial.shtml>

Edit: btw, Orc is a Haskell EDSL

Edit2: Orc also seems very well documented. Here is the User Manual
<http://orc.csres.utexas.edu/userguide/html/index.html> and a very neat "Try
Orc" page <http://orc.csres.utexas.edu/tryorc.shtml>

------
stonemetal
Looking at the release notes it appears to be another JVM language. Also it
appears to be static typing optional.

>>The Orc implementation has been updated to Java 6.The Top type is now
interchangeable with java.lang.Object;

------
please
Name collisions with Orc – The Oil Runtime Compiler
<http://code.entropywave.com/projects/orc/>

